# Mirrodine question



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

How many of you use either a split ring or loop knot for better action ?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Loop knot here


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I tie a loop just because I hate trying to mess with split rings.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i use TA power clips.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Loop knot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Loop knot


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

loop


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Loop. Rapala knot to be specific.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I just use a standard clinch knot and I've had no problem catching fish.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I use both. But when I use a split ring, I only use oval split rings. Round split rings will allow the line to slip under the wire on a split ring causing your line to fail. Oval rings keep the line on the "ends" of the oval away from the split in the ring.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Top water I use a loop knot. Sub surface I don't, I get good enough action with a regular knot and it's stronger.


----------



## oneeyedhooker (Sep 8, 2013)

loop


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

I use a loop for jerk shad type tubber baits and an improved clinch for topwater and mirrodines. Ive found that the front hooks of topwater and 17MRs tend to foul in the line a lot more frequently with loop knots. It may be that im making the loop too large though. I do like the improved rapala knot for the speed at which you can tie a quality knot though.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

clinch. gets fouled up more with a loop


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

MrPhoShiz said:


> i use TA power clips.


+1 on those, I use them on all my stuff!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

clinch knot on everything.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Loop knot on all artificial's..


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Loop knot for sure. Just about the strongest knot you can tie straight to a bait if your doing it right.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Rapala knot for me: http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I use a split ring... If you get a hard hitting gator, or bull then the loop knot seems to have too much of a single point pull, and has a higher chance to break. I used to use a surgeons knot, but lost some big fish and got pissed. Go buy some split ring pliers for like $10 and you will be set. It helps in changing out your treble hooks on some of your favorite lures too


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*clinch w/swivel*

20lb tie a clinch with knot and a swivel 18" behind for some action and no line twist period.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

20lb is way too heavy. I use 6lb, with a 15 lb leader


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

at $7.0 you can feed the teeth


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, 10lb on spool not thread!!!


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

You must live bait fish because if you make over 800 cast in four hours you would be playing with your 6lb every few minutes!!!!!!


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Live bait fish? Only live bait I use is shrimp. With 6lb you can cast a shrimp a long ways. And with a lure, you can cast even further. I've fished 6lb for a long time now, and if you know how to fish, and go to where the fish you want to catch are, you have no problem with teeth. And even so, with a 15lb leader I have no problem with even large reds. If blue fish are around, I just leave and find another spot because it's not worth throwing money away


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mirrodine question* ...remember...knot....oorah....FOREINER!!!!it's the same ratio 6-15, 10-20..........6lb for brown bream!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

155SprtFsh said:


> *Mirrodine question* ...remember...knot....oorah....FOREINER!!!!it's the same ratio 6-15, 10-20..........6lb for brown bream!!!!!!!!!!!


It may be too early in the morning...but what are you trying to state above?


----------

